# Same Family of fry make a difference



## sharkfan (Oct 22, 2004)

Does it make a difference for breeding success if you select your RB fry all from same source Which assumes that they are brothers and sisters. or mix them up from different source. or is this just a dumb question?

D


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

good question but i doubt it matters


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

it is fine either way.
wes


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

haven't had a problem yet, so it's fine. there are many species out there that inbreed all the times, but it is only so much that deformity will become a factor in a few spawns...but these are usually spotted and discarded from the batch.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Haven't had the chance to breed piranaha, but I know my angel fish came out weird if I didn't have a mixed batch.


----------

